# Quick Q on finishing w/Future



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi folks!

Just about at the point of shooting a coat of Future before adding the decals and suddenly I am plagued with questions. The candidate is a 1/48 aircraft.

Any suggestions on how to proceed? Do I shoot the bottom half, wait, then top half? Rear and then front?

What kind of drying time can I expect from the Future?

How should I position the model for drying? Nose-high? Level?



Suggestions greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Shoot it all at once, full strength. Before you do find a way to cover the model to protect it from dust. while it dries. Have some window cleaner (ammonia) around in case you don't like the first coat. 
It will take a few hours to dry but keep it covered all night.
set it what ever way you can keep it covered.

Do you have a old kit to shoot as practice for the first shot?

Future shoots easy but you might wanna practice a little.

But it does come right off while still wet
Steve


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Copy all, thanks Steve.

We'll see how this goes!

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

don't be afraid of the future....

It's the most user friendly way to get a durable, non reactive gloss cote on a model...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Everything you wanted to know about Future...

http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Craig: How did the future turn out?

Steve


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

I am close to starting the Future (haha)... Have some finishing details to sort out first, and a lovely wife who is a bit under the weather.

I guess I'm the "look before you leap" type who asks for help a little while before he ACTUALLY needs it.

Should be clear-coating in the next 48 hours, though... I'll be sure to post an update.

Thx Steve, :thumbsup:
Craig


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

If you get a run you can blot it with a paper towel and not hurt it. You will probably need to "wick" away some excess in places.

I love the stuff....have fun!

Steve


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome! Didn't know you could do that.

Moo-chos grassy-ass.

C


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Steve,

Just a quick update: Shot the Future yesterday with GREAT success!

True, I did have to wick away some of the excess, but overall I am very pleased with the outcome.

Decals began last night. Decals continue today.

Whew... Wish me luck, this is exhausting! lol :thumbsup:

C


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great ! Glad it went well. What exactly are you working on?

Decals are the fun part....

Steve


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Steve,

Finished 3/4 of the decals last night, today I'll complete them.

Q: the Future is too darn glossy for my finished project, so I have Model Master Flat Clear Acryl. Should I shoot Future to seal the decals and then shoot the flat, or just cover the decals with flat?

Here's what I'm working on:
http://picasaweb.google.com/craviation/F18Model#

Cheers!
Craig


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Great looking Hornet Craig! :thumbsup:

Does anyone know if "Mop & Glo" will work as well as Future?

Todd


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

just shoot the flat, but let the future cure a while longer. test the flat on something that has the same coats of paint/future/decals as the Hornet.

I was doing an F-106 this fall the the clear coat lifted the paint.

Looks like you're doing a great job..looks great!

I never heard of anybody using mop and glo, you could test it, is it an acrylic like future?

Steve


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad you guys like - it's been a labour of love (I have to call it that to keep from looking obsessive. haha)

As for the Mop & Glo, I'm pretty sure it is a cleaner, not a shiner.

You'll want to do some Googling, for sure. I remember my Grandmother using it on her wood floors and they never looked shiny afterwards. But I bet you'll have a nice, fresh-smelling model! 

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You can use future as a dip too, for smaller parts Pour some on a cup ir bowl, put the piece down in it when covered, set the pice on a paper towel to wick away excess, and cover the part with a bowl to keep dust off while drying.

Craig, I'm still looking over your build, wow! have you got a shot of the panel lit up yet?

Steve


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

I am saving the shot of the lit panel until the build is complete... I'm the kind of guy that reads the last page of a book first (you know, just in case) so I am tormenting my doppelgangers. 

C


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I like to build thing with wings once in a while too...









Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I always brush Future on top of the newly-applied decal to use as a decal set. The Future kinda melts the decal between layers of acrylic.


----------

